# Overlays: Wiki dafür?

## guru meditation

1) Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite, wo zumindest die wichtigsten Overlay-Projekte und ihr Sinn/Inhalt erklärt werden? Die Projekt-/Overlay-Namen sind ja in den wenigsten Fällen aussagekräftig. Hier geht es ausschließlich um Inhalte der Overlays und nicht um die technische Frage, wie man das Ding installiert.

2) Verstehe ich das richtig, daß das Libressl-Overlay quasi Libressl für OpenSSL (was die Abhängigkeiten angeht) ausgibt?

3) Wie richte ich mir auf der lokalen Kiste ein eigenes Overlay ein? Gibt es dazu eine kompakte Anleitung? (Beim Wiki bin ich nicht schlau daraus geworden.)

----------

## Banana

zu 3.

Bin zwar noch nicht sehr weit, mach das so nebenher, was ein overlay ist und für ein lokales reichte mir die folgenden Wikis aus:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Slowpoke/Overlay_Tutorial

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Shunlir/An_Overlay_Tutorial

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Custom_ebuild_repository

Dann ist hier noch layman

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman

----------

## Josef.95

Zu 3) siehe zb auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Portage/CustomTree#Adding_unofficial_ebuilds

----------

## Christian99

layman ist nicht mehr zwingend notwendig, geht inzwischen auch mit eselect overlay ...

hilfreich finde ich auch immer http://gpo.zugaina.org/, ist sowas wie packages.gentoo.org mit overlays

----------

## Max Steel

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> eselect overlay ...

 

Kleine Korrektur: eselect repository, ansonsten kann ich vollständig zustimmen.

----------

## mike155

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Zu 3) siehe zb auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Portage/CustomTree#Adding_unofficial_ebuilds

 

Danke für den Link!

Ich habe das zum Anlass genommen, jetzt auch mein eigenes lokales Repository umzuziehen von "/usr/local/portage/mike155"  (wurde früher so empfohlen) nach "/var/db/repos/mike155". Dabei bin ich in der make.conf auch den Konfigurationsparameter "PORTDIR_OVERLAY" losgeworden, was auch gut ist.   :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   eselect overlay ... 
> 
> Kleine Korrektur: eselect repository, ansonsten kann ich vollständig zustimmen.

 

oh, ja natürlich. aber ich mach das auch beim eintippen immer falsch. irgendwie hab ich da fälschlicherweise overlay drin  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*    *Christian99 wrote:*   eselect overlay ... 
> 
> Kleine Korrektur: eselect repository, ansonsten kann ich vollständig zustimmen. 
> 
> oh, ja natürlich. aber ich mach das auch beim eintippen immer falsch. irgendwie hab ich da fälschlicherweise overlay drin 

 

ebenso  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe das zum Anlass genommen, jetzt auch mein eigenes lokales Repository umzuziehen von "/usr/local/portage/mike155" (wurde früher so empfohlen) nach "/var/db/repos/mike155". Dabei bin ich in der make.conf auch den Konfigurationsparameter "PORTDIR_OVERLAY" losgeworden, was auch gut ist.

 

Vorallem der ersatz von layman find ich klasse.Nicht das Layman schlecht ist, aber so macht emerge --sync alle overlays automatisch mit und eix liest auch die /etc/portage/repos.conf direkt mit ein ^^

----------

## LuxJux

Im englischen gibts grad das GURU-WIKI

Gehört das mit zum Thema ?

----------

## guru meditation

Danke für die Links, ich schau mir das mal an. Gerade wird einer der Webserver auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, da kann ich das ausprobieren.

Was der Layman genau macht, habe ich nie kapiert. Ich verwende auf zig Maschinen den Overlay von Palemoon: auf manchen aktualisiert emerge --sync den automatisch mit, auf manchen muß ich manuell zusätzlich layman -S anschmeißen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *guru meditation wrote:*   

> auf manchen aktualisiert emerge --sync den automatisch mit, auf manchen muß ich manuell zusätzlich layman -S anschmeißen.

 

Wenn du den sync automatisch beim emerge --sync mit möchtest, dann setze in /etc/portage/repos.conf/ bei den repos

auto-sync = Yes

Schau dazu zb auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/repos.conf#Attributes_supported_in_sections_of_repositories

----------

